# Looking for a great taxidermist



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm looking for a great taxidermist in the Columbus area. Not looking for an ok taxidermist but a great one. 
I would also like to see some pictures of what they had mounted for you if possible.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What to you want them to do? Bird, animal, or fish?


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

12 pt deer


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

And possibly a Barrows Goldeneye


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I know a really good one but he's not near you but in Grand River up north. He's done many for me and I wouldn't take one any where else,

Pops


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

Check out Walhonding Valley Taxidermy online. She does a great job I know a few guys who take deer to her. For her to do a deer is 285 dollars.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is a picture of the deer.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

This is my cousin Mike ' s deer he shot on Thursday. It's the largest deer he has ever harvested 12 points and 250lbs. I'm trying to help him find a great taxidermist to mount this beast!


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Petty's Tru-life Taxidermy outside of Bolivar is the best work I've ever seen.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Sent you a pm, but thought I would share w/ all.
Pintail13 told me:
Central Flyway in Westerville and
High point outfitter/taxidermy by buckeye lake


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok I will check them out


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

He decided to go with Central Flyaway in Westerville. Thank you all for your suggestions.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

SlabSlayR said:


> And possibly a Barrows Goldeneye


Any pics of the Barrows?


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Keep in mind when seeking a taxidermist, that not all of them are good at everything. Some are, but there are several that cannot do birds to save their lives.


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey slab I really think your buddy will be very happy with central flyway. He does a very good job. Ernie has done a few ducks for me along with a deer head and a bear for my son.


----------



## bassfisher0866 (Nov 24, 2014)

sandusky river taxidermy he is really good does anything you want. you may have to drive a little but the reward is worth it hanging on your wall.check out his web site. http://sanduskyrivertaxidermy.com/


----------



## bocajemma (Dec 29, 2008)

Max shipley and son. No better taxidermy in columbus. Period.


----------



## DarbyD (Jan 3, 2014)

Ditto on Max Shipley. Simply the best.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Ernie is doing both the deer and the goldeneye


----------

